# I just treated myself to a Mears Pytchley hunt coat



## Patches (30 September 2009)

Bring on winter! )))))))))


----------



## JenHunt (30 September 2009)

i've just bought a bargain hacking jacket on ebay. hope it fits ok!!

still on the look out for a bargain mears tho!!

ETA.... I am quite jealous!


----------



## Patches (30 September 2009)

What constitutes a bargain Mears? As in how cheap should it have been?  I don't know if mine was a bargain. It's second hand. No idea how much they are new. I'm useless. I just liked the cut of it.  lol

I think hubby might just shoot me actually. Ooops!


----------



## juliehannah58 (30 September 2009)

Oooh must be the time for buying coats! I got a bargain Caldene one last night from ebay, not sure how heavy it is but they are £220 new, I won it for the grand sum of 12 english pounds  

After paying the subs I need to save all the pennies i can! lol


----------



## JenHunt (30 September 2009)

I know that feeling JH58! my hacking jacket should be £140 new and I got it for £55.


----------



## Patches (30 September 2009)

Maybe I should've hung about for a real bargain. Well done you two.

Mine was £160.


----------



## juliehannah58 (30 September 2009)

I get the impression you may get what you pay for but as I'm a hunting newbie i didn't want to splash out. Going from SJ to hunting there is sooo much I need!!


----------



## Patches (1 October 2009)

I'm a hunting newbie too....I'm also VERY nesh, so needed a thick coat for winter otherwise I'll just be a shivering wreck. I've also treated myself to some cream thermal jods too. Every little helps! 

I agree about needing so much stuff though. It cost me a fortune just to be ready for the first hound exercise we did. I bought a Polyester Tagg Tweed then (as I am actually allergic to wool), thinking that I could wear a short sleeve shirt under it and be able to use it for showing/dressage over summer. 

Now I was looking for a black hunt coat, for the main season, I figured I'd brave a wool one with the hope that long sleeve shirts and a stock etc will keep the wool away from my skin. 

Next on my list are some waterproof seal skin gloves, would love some Bromont H2O's (will continue to dream) and I have yet to buy a waistcoat.

Oh well....all in good  time. I keep factoring in the hope that it's all just one off payments as the jackets should last for as long as I want to hunt.


----------



## Weezy (1 October 2009)

Gosh you are good, I just hunt in my Mears tweed all season as my hunt coat died a death!


----------



## WoopsiiD (1 October 2009)

On the Mears front.....I have just been shopping with sis for material at a well known 'discount STOCK' store. There is a childs mears thick hunt jacket in there for £10!!!
Think I may have to go back and get it for ebay purposes!!!


----------



## Patches (1 October 2009)

I would have Weezy, but mine is a thin polyester Tagg one. Lovely jacket but it's not going to keep me remotely warm as the weather turns. 

I do have a black jacket, but that's an even thinner Requisite black show jacket. 

I'm hoping to never buy another jacket again. Given my age, I'm hoping this will last as long as I can get my leg over a horse! lol


----------



## j17bow (1 October 2009)

Patches - instead of splashing out on a waistcoat, I just wear a v neck jumper, the plain ones you can get really cheap in Dorothy Perkins or even . . . primark! They are really cosy and still look smart. There are a few other people I know who do this too. 
Save your money to put towards the bromonts! I want some too!


----------



## Patches (1 October 2009)

Oooo good idea!!!

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Amymay (1 October 2009)

Yep, I wear a 'V' neck as well.  And actually, horror of horrors, don't wear a hunt shirt either when it's very cold.  But a cream lambswool polo neck. :grin:


----------



## Aniseed (2 October 2009)

I'm jealous, have been trying to pick a cheap one up on ebay for ages but they still seem to go for so much money. Why is anything to do with hunting so expensive?! I tend to layer as well. Last year I had to make do with a black summer show jacket and thin stock shirt so I also wore a thermal t-shirt and v-neck jumper and never felt cold.


----------



## Patches (2 October 2009)

Arrrggghhh I couldn't wear the polo neck though, due to my allergy to wool. I would covering in itchy welts. Attractive!


----------



## JenHunt (2 October 2009)

Patches.... I agree about the v-neck jumper.

I wear a tesco cashmere v-neck. yes it was £14 in a sale. but it's black and isn't noticeable under my jacket.


----------

